# 2 Tage Rhein Angeln und unsere Erfolge (Niederrhein bei Neuss/Düsseldorf)



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Boardies,
Mein Angelkollege Marcel und ich fuhren einen Tag vorher den vermeintlichen Hotspot am Rhein suchen....naja es gab vieles was wir bei äußerst niedrigwasser fanden...Kennzeichen wo der Tüv seit 1981 abgelaufen war, Ruten von 1910 (So sahen die aufjedenfall aus) und viele Gummifische die an Steinpackungen hingen und jede menge MÜLL von SOGENNANTEN ANGLERN !!!
Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir dann für 2 tage los. 2 Tagelang mit voller montur am Rhein bei Neuss/Düsseldorf nähe der S-Bahnbrücke. Mein kleiner Bruder durfte übrigens auch mit !
Hatten es auf Zander und Wels abgesehen. Den ersten Fisch konnte Marcel landen. Ein Zander von 69cm der auf ein 15er Rotauge gebissen hatte. Kurz darauf war es wieder Marcel nur 1 Meter vom Buhnenkopf konnte er wieder einen schönen Zander auf einen XL Köfi fangen. Ein Zander von knap 55cm ! Danach war erst einmal schluß ! Am Nachmittag bekamm ich dann einen Vermeintlichen "BISS" auf der Waller Rute die an einem Brückenpfeiler in ca. 60m entfernung auf Grund mit einer U-Pose das Tauwurmbündel von 12 Würmern platzierte. Der Biss kahm sehr hart und riss mir ca 120m 0,15 Geflochtene von meinem Baitrunner Aero danach liess der Druck langsam nach aber blieb immer noch hart und hielt meine Rute bis aufs äüßerste strapaziert. Da wegen dem äußerst geringen Wasserstand die Strömung des Rheins sehr hoch war blieb der druck bis zur buhne konstant ! Als ich aber Plötzlich vor der Buhne den vermeintlichen Waller sah, war es leider nur ein Baumstamm der sich an meinem 1/0 Drilling verhackt hatte. Es war ein Baumstamm von 3,20m und einem Gewicht von 40 Pfund der sich wohl zimmlich gegen die Strömmung gestellt hatte *G*. Bis 21.00 Uhr sollte sich dann wieder nichts mehr tun. Meine Rute lag mittlerweile wieder am Brückenpfeiler nun aber mit 8 Tauwürmern und einer Brasse von 20 cm ! Gegen 21.30 bekamm ich dann endlich wieder Fisch Kontakt und nach 10 Minuten harten Drills, kamm dann ein kleiner Waller von 1,38 an die Buhne ! Wenigstens kein Baum *G* Danach konnte ich noch eine MEGA Brasse von knapp 62cm und 6 KG landen,die den 1/0 Haken am Maulwinkel sitzen hatte ,die Brasse durfte mein Bruder Präsentieren wegen dem Schleim *G*
Am Morgen packte ich die Spinnrute aus und montierte einen 12cm Wobbler von Jenzi im Silber look ! Darauf habe ich fast jeden morgen andem die Zander an den Buhnen raubten mindestens einen Gefangen! Weil er die im Rhein flüschtenden Futterfische einfach fast wahrheitsgtreu immitiert ! So auch an diesem Morgen ein Zander von 70cm biss ca. 2m vor der Buhne und der biss kahm so hart das ich mich so dermassent erschrocken hatte, das ich fast die Rute verloren hätte. Eigentlich unüblich für einen Zanderbiss, aber ich hatte den Zander beim Anschlag mit dem Mittleren Drilling im Rücken gehackt was ihn zimmlich wild gemacht hatte. Danach ging aber lange Zeit nichts mehr bis ich dann auf den Gleichen Wobbler einen Brassen von 55cm landen konnte ! Brassen auf Wobbler ich hab die Welt nicht mehr verstaden ! Naja so ging der Tag auch schnell zuende, und wir hatten unseren Spaß ! Darum haben wir ersteinmal den Grill angeschmissen und was gegrillt !

Petri 
Thomas

Bilder Folgen........................


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Oktober 2003)

Geiler Bericht. Jetzt noch ein paar Pics:z 
Echt cool. Schade das die Welse bei mir in der Elbe nicht so zahlreich sind. Wär schon  burnermäßig mal auf Wels zufischen.


----------



## Limpegg (1. Oktober 2003)

Nicht schlecht war bestimm ein schöner Angeltag.
Wenn du dich mit Zander auskennst kannst du ja in meinen Twistern am Rhein Thread posten.
Mfg
Limpegg


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Schild*

Tüv von 1981 abgelaufen


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Müll*

Müll der sogenanten ANGLER !!!


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Müll*

Müll Nr.2


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Zander*

Marcels Zander


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*2. Zander Marcel*

Kleinerer Zander aber genausoviel hunger auf XL Köder


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Baum*

Großer Baum 20KG und 3.20m lang und viel arbeit !!!*G*


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Wels*

Wels von 1,32


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Brasse*

Mega Brasse ! und mein Bruder


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Brese und Zander*

Zander und Brese beim Wobblerfischen


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

Mini Zander auf 12cm Jenzi Wobbler !

P.S. Wurde natürlich released


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Release*

Zurück ins Wasser


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Rute*

Hier noch die Rute die wir einen Tag vorher im Rhein gefunden haben .... schönes ding *G*


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

Zander nr.5 insgesamt und der Größte mit 72cm


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Hotspot*

Unsere Angelstelle


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Das wars..........*

Hoffe meine Reportage hat euch gefallen !!!
Wer vileicht mal lust hat ein paar Tage mit zum Rhein zu kommen meldet sich ! In nächster Zeit steht nämlich wieder eine Tour an....


Achso hier noch was vom Wochenende.....
Waren an einem Angelgewässer in Genhodder dort konnte ich insgesamt 11 Störe fangen wobei mir noch 4 Stück kurz bevor ich Sie landen konnte abrissen.....

Köder waren alles "Paeillia" also Frolic,Made,Wurm,Kaffee Teig.....


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Nr.2*

So das reicht ertsmal...............


----------



## lector (1. Oktober 2003)

*Na gut noch eins*

Etwas kleiner nur 85cm ! 
Die vorgänger hatten 109cm und 104cm


----------



## Klausi (1. Oktober 2003)

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Das wars..........*



> _Original geschrieben von lector _
> *Hoffe meine Reportage hat euch gefallen !!!
> Wer vileicht mal lust hat ein paar Tage mit zum Rhein zu kommen meldet sich ! In nächster Zeit steht nämlich wieder eine Tour an....
> *



Wenn ich an den Tagen kann, bin ich und mein Kumpel gerne dabei! Würde gerne noch etwas Zandertechnisches am Rhein von euch lernen  

Sonst sehr schöner Bericht!!!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Oktober 2003)

Schöner Bericht klasse Bilder besonders der mega Baum  das gefühl kenn ich allerdings war der von mir nicht ganz so schwer hat aber genauso spass gemacht


----------

